# WACOM Intuos 1



## danielreiter (20. April 2006)

Hallo

Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann. 
Ich möchte mir ein Grafiktablett zulegen. Nun hat man mir ein Intuos 1 A4 angeboten mit Maus und Stift+Spitzen.
Meine Frage ist, erstens, der Unterschied von den Funktionen gegenüber den neueren Modellen und zweitens wo so der Preis des Tabletts liegen darf.
Danke an alle!


----------



## Mark (20. April 2006)

Hi!

...das Tablett mag ja primär für C4D sein, aber diese Frage ist sicher besser unter der "Hardware" aufgehoben 
-> verschoben.

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------

